# The Most Amazing Guitar I've Ever Seen



## Saiph (Nov 17, 2005)

See if you can guess who it was built for.


----------



## blhowes (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Saiph_
> See if you can guess who it was built for.


No idea, but isn't that cool?


----------



## Solo Christo (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## BrianBowman (Nov 17, 2005)

DITTO


----------



## JohnV (Nov 17, 2005)

So who's that guy, Mike?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 17, 2005)

Jeff Beck


----------



## Saiph (Nov 17, 2005)

Keep Guessing.

This unbelievable one of a kind piece of art was handmade as a tribute and present for the guitarist! The builder who it seems attended a high end luthier school in California returned home to Japan and built this for him because he was so inspired by __________ playing style and music. 

Hint: think neoclassical


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 17, 2005)

C. Parkening?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## crhoades (Nov 17, 2005)

Malmsteen?


----------



## Saiph (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> Malmsteen?



Yes, Swedish born Yngwie Malmsteen.

Here is a sample of his style:
DOWNLOAD


----------



## SmokingFlax (Nov 17, 2005)

I'd hate to see the pricetag on that thing! 

It is pretty stylish though...I have to look to see if the frets are scalloped like Malmsteen likes.

I just saw Yngwie a couple of weeks ago...the guy is amazing -and he makes it look so easy.


----------



## Saiph (Nov 18, 2005)

I enjoy Yngwie's style. I would love to see him sometime. I actually prefer Tony MacAlpine over him and Satriani though.


----------



## Solo Christo (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> So who's that guy, Mike?





> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Jeff Beck



Actually it's Nigel Tufnel from Spinal Tap.


----------



## turmeric (Nov 18, 2005)

I was going to guess Gandalf!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Solo Christo_




Doesn't he resemble J. Beck though?




[Edited on 11-18-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## JohnV (Nov 18, 2005)

Well, Mark, you might like that guitar, and its nice and all that, but I'm still smitten by the Larrivee L-9 that I played once. It had maple purfling and binding, curly maple that is, a very comfortable feel, and it almost played itself. Its as if the guitar was shopping for fingers, rather than me shopping for a guitar.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 19, 2005)

wow - excellent guitarist! thanks for the download.

[Edited on 11-19-2005 by jdlongmire]


----------



## Solo Christo (Nov 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Solo Christo_
> ...



Yeah, you're right on there.







[Edited on 11-20-2005 by Solo Christo]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Solo Christo_



Christopher Guest is so funny! Especially in _The Princess Bride_.

Trivia: Did you know he was a member of the House of Lords in England for several years? Strange but true.


----------



## mgeoffriau (Nov 22, 2005)

Malmsteen? You mean the Swedish Meatball?


----------



## Answerman (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> Malmsteen?



Chris you stole my thunder, I was hoping I was going to be the first one to guess Malmsteen, he is my favorite guitarist next to (Smokin) Joe Satriani and Steve Via (I only like a few songs by Via though, Blue Power and For the Love of God).

I grew up in a Christian home and when I was a teenager, (in the 80's) I wanted to find some music without all of that corrupted and non(or anti)-Christian lyrics and Malsteen was just the ticket.

I have always described it as a Classica/Heavy Metal Mix although some of his music sounds a little bluesy as well.

[Edited on 11-28-2005 by Answerman]


----------



## Answerman (Nov 28, 2005)

BTW,

For anyone interested in trying some of Malmsteen's music, I would recommend his first two solo albums (Rising Force and Marching Out). I have tried the next three and found them lacking. Although I haven't been keeping up with his new works, can someone tell me if his newer stuff is worth buying.


----------



## inspector (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Saiph_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> ...



I have enjoyed listening to his music since I found out about him. Thanks Saiph.


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Solo Christo_



I would have  on this!


----------

